# ISOM Cigars and Lithium?



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

I heard this one recently, and I wanted to run it by you guys, who are some of the most knowledgeable cigar folks I have the privilege of interacting with.

The myth goes as follows: In addition to boasting an exceptionally suitable microclimate for the growth of superior tobaccos, Cuba’s soil is extra-rich in the element lithium, which manifests itself in the leaf as part of the growing process. This yields, according to the myth, an antidepressant effect, similar to that associated with psychoactive drugs employing said mineral. The result is a purported “high,” which goes beyond nicotine or other chemicals typically associated with tobacco.

Anyone have any information/insight, either of the scientific or anecdotal variety?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bob The Cigar Ninja (Apr 22, 2008)

If this is true just imagine how awesome it would look for Psychiatrist around the world writing prescriptions for Cuban cigars? Ohhhh that would be a great sight! :biggrin:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

As far as I know this is true their maybe someone more knowledgeable than me but I'm fairly certain this is true.


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

In a quick google/wikipedia consult, I found from a geology paper that Cuba's soil is indeed rich in lithium and it seems that the mineral does get absorbed into the leaves. However, I also found a Spanish medical report that said a treatment of lithium to tobacco induced necrotic lesions and leaf curling.

My half-assed guess would be that while Cuba does have an amount of Lithium in it's soil, I do not believe it is enough to effect you, as it is not enough to effect the tobacco.

Feel free to disprove me, agree with me, or call me an idiot.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

The lithium content issue is complete BS.

There is a thread about this subject on one of the following sites: 

Cigar Afficianado
Cigar Pass
Club Stogie

I'm actually trying to find the thread.

Basically, the lithium content of a Cuban cigar is 1/10,000th of the lowest prescribed dosage. Experts don't even know if the lithium survives once the cigar starts to burn.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

BagfullofPings said:


> The lithium content issue is complete BS.
> 
> There is a thread about this subject on one of the following sites:
> 
> ...


That's it! I have to smoke 10,000 Cubans very quickly.:redface:


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Cuban cigars I mean!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know. When I'm smoking a cuban I sure as heck don't feel depressed


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I get depressed when I smoke one, because I know I then have one less to smoke. However, the enjoyment more than makes up for it haha.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

BrianEE93 said:


> That's it! I have to smoke 10,000 Cubans very quickly.:redface:


LOL!!!! Gonna go on a rampage down in Lil Havana in Miami?!? That's why the Basset has a rocket on it huh? Real fast drive by's.. errr run by's


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

triplezero24 said:


> I get depressed when I smoke one, because I know I then have one less to smoke. However, the enjoyment more than makes up for it haha.


Ya it is always kinda bitter/sweet when you smoke a cigar that you can't readily get  But like you said the enjoyment more then makes up for it!


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Sweet, life is always better with a cigar!


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies - I figured this one _had_ to be a myth.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

The soil in Cuba has very little magnesium, and that gives the cigar a very black ash, vs The DR where the soil is rich in Magnesium and gives you that bright white ash.


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

^^^I've heard that one too, but never knew whether it was true.


----------

